# SynergyKM V 1.0b7



## robmax72 (Sep 18, 2009)

one thing that i've noticed that has been giving me headaches is that synergyKM version 1.0b7 doesn't work.  now i didn't realize how important this app was to me until i "updated".  But now that it doesn't work without any errors is really a pain.  Several searches haven't resolved the issues, but i'm hopeful, and will keep an eye out for an update that works.

Rob


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 18, 2009)

Um doesn't work in Leopard or Snow Leopard?


----------



## robmax72 (Sep 18, 2009)

Snow Leopard.  Worked fine on leopard


----------



## timmerk (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi robmax, I'm the current developer of SynergyKM. What problems are you experiencing? I can try to help you out. I know it's working perfectly under 10.6 for myself and many other users, but perhaps you have a configuration not widely used.


----------



## robmax72 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.  I believe I have a standard out of the box deal going on.  I have a mac pro and a macbook pro that i'm using it on.  It was only after I upgraded to SL that I had the problem.  I then upgraded the synergyKM to version 1.0b7 and it just sits there "looking for peers" the whole time, even though both of them are running.  If you would like to see what's happening for yourself, you can just ping me on skype if you would like.  My screen name is robmax72.

Thanks.


----------



## ronknights (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm having the same exact problem.. it just sits there saying "looking for peers."

I'm using a fresh new install of Snow Leopard.


----------



## osxr (Nov 2, 2009)

Worked on Leopard, not on Snow Leopard.
Sits there 'Looking for Peers'

Any ideas?

I'm using a 15"MBP running 10.5.x and new 13"MBP running 10.6.x.

Thanks.


----------

